# Toe Tag Game Help



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm going to use the Toe Tag idea as one of our party games (sorry, I can't remember who originally posted it, but thanks!). This is the game where everyone receives a toe tag and they have to try to avoid saying a certain word all evening or someone who hears them say it could take away their tag. Anyhoo, I am stumped as to what word should be our designated word. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

how about the word "NO" 

you could have lots of fun with that!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We have used "Eat" and/or "Drink" before. Works real good for us!


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

I plan on playing this game. But I might make a few changed to it. (Very complicated ones, Im trying to simplify it. My friend suggested that they be toe tags for good verses evil type game. But the good things will be maybe when someone does a shot or sings karokee, they get a good purple toe tag. And when someone is lets say Not joining in on the fun, they get an evil black toe tag. The evil rules out the good. LOL The winner would be who ever has the most good toe tags. But Im not sure yet)

Anyways...If I do go with the original version, I was thinking of having them NOT say the word costume or Halloween. I know alot of people said costume alot at my party last year, so if its a costume party, that might be a good one. 

Let us know what word you chose.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Edit: Oops....nevermind.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

edit: Oops....nevermind.


----------

